# My Current Stash



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Below are pics of my current stash, minus the coolerdor I have for aging. It is full to the brim, but I failed to take photos of them...I plan on adding them at a later time.

Enjoy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very, Very nice Tommy!!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Now thats a stash!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent stash Tommy and love the cooler. I've got a cooler as well and it was by far the best investment I've ever made.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I will second that on the Cooler. I have 5 Double drawers and they are packed to the brim and that thing stays rock solid. 

Nice stash.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice stash Tommy!! I also like the fact that you have a line a separation for cigars / infused/acids / pipe tobacco.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments...and yes, it is always important to keep cigars, infused cigars, and pipe tobacco separate...IMHO. 

Thanks!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice!!!! Organized well too


----------



## Lmuggs (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice indeed! I am leaning very much in the direction of getting a wineador. A few have popped up on CL but I have not yet pulled the trigger.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Looking stash brother!!


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome looking setup and collection


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice setup and collection you have there.. i'm looking at picking up a wine cooler to start building a wineador myself


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Very neat collection and stash you have there friend!


----------



## sje (Jul 8, 2011)

Always love to look at some good cigar p*rn, you've got some very sexy models posing for you.

Great job, love your layout. Now when I open my humi I feel so inadequate.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice looking set up & sticks.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice collection.


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

This is ridiculous. I approve!


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice stash!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr (May 20, 2011)

Impressive....:smoke2:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

blastbeatbill said:


> This is ridiculous. I approve!





saucy_jack said:


> Nice stash!





CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Impressive....:smoke2:


_Thanks guys_...I need to get the "rest" of my stash on here...hopefully I can get some photos taken this weekend... :smoke2:


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Nice Nice...


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice

It's been a while since I've seen Fusions. Found one (nat) buried in one of my humis the other day and it was much better than the ones I had a couple of years ago.


----------

